# SFC Lance H. Vogeler, HHC, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment



## Ravage (Oct 4, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/October/101004-01.html

2010) – A U.S. Army Ranger was killed in action on Oct. 1 during combat operations in support of Operation Enduring Freedom. 

Sgt. 1st Class Lance H. Vogeler was assigned to Headquarters and Headquarters Company, in the battalion mortar platoon of 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, at Hunter Army Airfield, Ga.

Vogeler was killed by enemy indirect fire during a heavy firefight while conducting combat operations in Helmand Province, Afghanistan. 

A native of Fredrick, Md., he enlisted in the U.S. Army in May 2001. For nearly nine years he served as a mortar man in 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment. The battalions of the 75th Ranger Regiment have been continuously deployed to Afghanistan since October 2001.

“I wish the American people could truly understand the dedication and sacrifice that Lance Vogeler made for his country,” ,” said Col. Michael E. Kurilla, commander, 75th Ranger Regiment. “Since December 2001, Lance has either been in combat or training for combat. This was his 12th combat deployment. Lance was the quintessential Ranger; he is a hero to our Nation, the Army, and his family.”

Vogeler previously served on seven deployments to Afghanistan and four to Iraq.

“In an organization full of great men, Lance Vogeler stood out for his leadership, dedication and all of his talents,” said Lt. Col. Michael Foster, commander of 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment. “He has done so much for his Nation over the past nine years of combat action it is hard to put it into words. His loss will be felt across the whole Battalion and our thoughts and prayers go out to his family.”

Vogeler is survived by his wife, Melissa Lee Vogeler of Savannah, Ga.; his son, Kyle Vogeler, and his daughter, Madison Eyler, both of Frederick, Md.; and his parents, Timothy and Donna Vogeler, also of Frederick, Md.

Click here for Vogeler’s bio.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 4, 2010)

Rest in peace Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## AWP (Oct 4, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 4, 2010)

12 tours in combat... A true hero and fine example for others to follow


----------



## Dame (Oct 4, 2010)

Rest in peace, Sergeant.


----------



## SF4ever (Oct 4, 2010)

A Hero above the average man in this world. Only a few men will ever do what SFC Vogeler has done for our nation - face evil in the dark of night on a distant shore to keep those at home safe. I pray that friends and family will rally around his wife and children during this time of mourning and sorrow. He will be missed by many!


----------



## Scotth (Oct 4, 2010)

R.I.P Warrior


----------



## MaxS1234 (Oct 5, 2010)

He's in my prayers, RIP.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 5, 2010)

Rest easy Ranger Brother.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 5, 2010)

RIP; valhalla awaits.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 5, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas, Ranger...


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 5, 2010)

RIP Ranger SFC Lance H. Vogeler.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Oct 7, 2010)

Rest In peace, condolences to his wife and two kids.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 7, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## TheWookie (Oct 8, 2010)

I can't stop reading about this Warrior.  And the more I read the more I am impressed.

RIP.  

Thank you for your service, dedication, and sacrifice.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 8, 2010)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 8, 2010)

RIP Ranger


----------



## Centermass (Oct 9, 2010)

You have reached the final ORP. Go with God Ranger.

Condolences to his wife, family, Ranger Brothers and friends. 

Clip from ABC


----------



## tova (Oct 9, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Teufel (Oct 10, 2010)

RIP warrior


----------



## dyks (Mar 7, 2011)

RIP sarnt


----------



## tova (Mar 7, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 8, 2011)

Rest in Peace Ranger.


----------



## goon175 (Oct 1, 2012)

1/75 lost years of experience when SFC Vogeler was KIA two years ago today... Amazing man.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 1, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace, Ranger.


----------



## Worldweaver (Oct 1, 2012)

RIP SFC


----------

